
Quads - grana_q
https://www.quads-puzzle.com/
======
ChrisGranger
This is basically a clone of Gram Games' 1010! played on a smaller 8x8 grid.

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.gramgames....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.gramgames.tenten)

